# 7 Legged Buck



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty wild

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/10544113/detail.html


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That's odd, but cool. I took the survey. I would have still eaten it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have let the deer walk. I figure if it made it that far in a tough enviroment it deserved to live.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I think he hit the 7 legged deer with hit Truck,


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Ron he hit it with his truck, how could he let a road kill walk


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

With seven legs you think it could out run a truck !


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That's funny


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

GOOD ONE Krusty!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I would have let the deer walk. I figure if it made it that far in a tough enviroment it deserved to live.


Ron, the guy hit with his truck,I don't think he had the option to let it walk.

I would not have eaten that thing, I'd be afraid I would start to grow extra appendages...........on second thought


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> With seven legs you think it could out run a truck !


One of the best yet!!!!!  

I couldn't open the link and assumed he shot it.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Weird, looks like its going to make one heck of a rug


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

3 legged Lundy the newest attraction at the circus freak show


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW ! 7 legs as well as male and female organs . What a freek of nature that would be ! I dont think that I could have fried that baby up .


----------

